# 100 awesome things



## tree hopper

didn't know where to post this so thought i'd stick it here...
what do you think is awesome?

i've got number one through ten:
1. getting mail
2. the way the air smells the morning after it rains
3. leaving random notes in library books or on strangers' cars
4. wheat paste
5. dumpster diving
6. the feeling you get when you know you are gonna get away with it, whatever "it" is
7. art
8. a favorite photograph
9. stagediving hoping you get fucken caught
10. the energy that comes from music


----------



## MrD

11. fucking trains
12. loud, loud music
13. cigaretts 
15. bike rides at sunset
16. thats shit that gets on your arms and legs after not showering for a good while, thats pretty awesome (amirite?)
17. having an absurd amount of paint at your disposal
18. ice cold drinks
19. finally looking at that long awaited film that just got developed...
20. this thread, this thread is awesome.


----------



## GutterGrayse

21. Absurdities
22. Easy money
23. Getting Naked and running amuck
24. Dread Locks
25. Accordions
26. Good company
27. Ferrets
28. Spray painting where you shouldn't (it's the only place to spray, really)
29. Documentaries in which you see your crusty friends
30. Hammocks


----------



## captnjack

31. BEER
32. WEED
33. hop-outs
34. restaurants that won't make you go in the dumpster, but will bring the food right out to you.
35. zines
36. banjos
37. beating up cops
38. swimming
39. tree houses
40. PISSING OFF THE SIDE OF A TRAIN!


----------



## MrD

captnjack said:


> 31. BEER
> 32. WEED
> 33. hop-outs
> 36. banjos
> 37. beating up cops
> 40. PISSING OFF THE SIDE OF A TRAIN!



It was only a matter of time...


----------



## wildboy860

41. lsd or any hallucinogens for that matter
42. washboard or any percussion instrument not originally intended for such
43. in retrospect to (16.) seeing all the dirt in the tub / shower after your crusty ass decide to finally clean up
44. squats / camps that your guaranteed not to get busted at
45. rainbow gatherings or any free gatherings for that matter
46. when you get kicked down food and only expect it to be food and they're s cash inside too!!!
47. rope swings / cliff diving / bridge jumping
48. street performers, meaning not just musicians, but fire performers and other circus like acts
49. the community like feeling that has been created/kept by travelers of 'our kind'
50. the feeling you get when you catch the train or hitch a ride after waiting for hrs. or days


----------



## tree hopper

so stoked this caught on! thx guys!

51. laughing out loud randomly by yourself someplace like a library or public cos' u think of somethin funny then gettin' stared at
52. realizing you r gunna be in the background of someone else's photo at the last second and smiling or flipping em' off or posing
53. when the person scratching your back hits the really itchy spot
54. (having to do with number 13)- finding a whole cigarette on the ground or in an ash tray when you are out of yours
55. spending all day collecting change out of fountains just to buy a ticket to a show
56. the way hot coffee and cigarettes just go together
57. swimming at night naked in the ocean during summer or any other natural body of water
58. animals are fucken awesome...
59. the way the sides of your head feel a few days after shaving em'
60. eating sourpatch kids when you are really stoned- its the most amazing feeling ever on your tongue ya gotta go try it if ya smoke


----------



## Bob

61.100 kicks.
62. when people realize when you say you ride trains, you don't mean scamtrak.
63. the ghetto.
64. black people. 
65. asking a person where you are, and when they tell you tha town saying "no, what STATE"
66. groundscores
67. thinking yer really tan cuz of yer dirttan, then showering and realizing yer still white as hell.
68. when random people wanna cook you a homemade dinner
69. libraries
70. and how has no one said freshsocks yet!?!?


----------



## spoonreceptacle

71. Fresh drinking water


----------



## shwillyhaaa

72. sleeping in trees in the middle of spring
73. disappearing
74. eating sugar packets at starbucks without buying anything
75. hardcore crying just because it feels good
76. waking up to the ocean and the sunrise
77. running while intoxicated
78. angry russian discussions
79. being sneaky
80. being able to blabber about all the crap you like in a thread


----------



## shwillyhaaa

by the way this really is an awesome thread... makes you think about all the awesome shit in life


----------



## tree hopper

81. tree houses, definitely tree houses


----------



## L.C.

82. getting released,and seeing the world again first hand. 
83.first kisses.
84.taking off your boots/changing into freshies.
85.bumping into that friend you thought you'd never see again.
86.the first step leaving home,or the last one that brings you back.
87.kicking down to a homebum.
88.saying fuck everything to be there for a friend.


----------



## outskirts

89. campfires
90. free books
91. pool hopping 
92. vinyl records
93. that great find in a thrift store
94. smoking hookah
95. remembering your way around someplace that you have not been to in years.


----------



## tree hopper

:crew:i'm loving everyone's list so far. shoulda made this 1000 awesome things so it can keep goin' and goin'. i just had a shit day but reading this over made me feel better. ha might sound lame but fuck it ! kinda craving hookah now cos' of number 94! white grape in an apple bowl. yum.
ok done rambling...

96. when you are in the middle of nowhere at night and the sky is clear and there are 4 million stars out
97. finding zines that are out of print and awesome
98. trying to learn something new on guitar for hours then finally nailing it!


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

99. That pair of pants that is extremely comfortable and you never wanna part with.
100. well done zombie movies
101. Breaking rules


----------



## captnjack

Bob said:


> 61.100 kicks.
> 64. black people.
> 65. asking a person where you are, and when they tell you tha town saying "no, what STATE"
> 69. libraries
> 70. and how has no one said freshsocks yet!?!?



dear sir, i love you. FRSHS0XR#1!


----------



## Nyte

Fresh socks are like sex, always welcome, always good.

101. Curling up and cuddling with someone that cares, even if just for that moment.
102. Warm sun on a cool morning.
103. Thunderstorms in the summer.
104. Fresh, untouched snow covering everything.
105. The perfect cup of coffee.


----------



## tree hopper

106. getting patted down by cops and them not finding the shit stashed underneath your patches
107. a random hug from someone when u need it the most but they don't know that
108. cotton candy 
109. playing cards
110. yoyo's
111. throwin water balloons off rooftops 
112. "borrowing" orange cones/signs from construction sites/road work areas and blocking off a main street and filming it when u r bored
113. diy furniture 
114. debating with someone
115. original versions of old horror movies
116. someone letting you pick fresh fruit off of their tree 
117. finding an original pacman machine to play for free in a laundromat


----------



## MrD

118. Blasting your favorite music the second you wake up
119. Breakfast with your friends
120. Developing your own film


----------



## Missy

121. Sex on trains
122. Camping
123. Living in the woods
124. Drinking with good friends
125. Warm apple pie that you cooked yourself
126. A sleepy kitten!


----------



## CardBoardBox

127. Getting onto the highway and having a car pull over within 5 minutes
128. Making sure everyone in your crew has enough food/water/smokes. sharing I guess?
129. Being really hungry and walking past a huge box of discarded, still warm food.
130. Waking up or sleeping where you can hear the ocean
131. That feeling that you can go anywhere, any time, without anyone telling you you can't.
132. Having a bananaboard to cruise around on in the sun. Beats walking!


----------



## MrD

CardBoardBox said:


> 131. That feeling that you can go anywhere, any time, without anyone telling you you can't.


 
That is one of the best feelings in the world...


----------



## ericafuckyea

132.) meeting people you think you have nothing in common with and learning from them
133.) having lots and lots of time to read
134.) picking up regional dialect from a ton of different places
135.) seeing street art and graff in different cities
136.) getting into shows for free because they know you don't have any money
137.) finding money on the ground
138.) lemon lime 4loko

 this thread made me pretty happy


----------



## Uncle Mom

139.) recording a new album
140.) percussion
141.) making movies
142.) making stupid "TV" commercials with friends


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

143. pouring one out for jack in kerouac alley
144. pissing of tall stuff
145. yelling "i still fucking love you" at people yelling at you in traffic
146. bike high fives (high fives in general)
147. stepping on a skateboard after monthes without.
148. secret innner city ziplines
149. making your own whiskey and then giving it all away
150. eating somethin YOU grew. 
151. having too many books to read
152. molskine notebooks
163. meeting a cute girl and then feeling like a shy ten yearold, but the next time being super suave.
164. changing the number of good things and seeing if the next person notices.
165. BOILED PEANUTS 
166. THE SOUTH!!


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

167. Grey skies over tallahasee


----------



## tree hopper

168. finding fast food cups/coffee cups in the trash then going into fast food/coffee joints to get refills until they kick you out
169. when u dont have a phone and give out payphone numbers as your home number near someplace u r crashin' and getting phone calls from people u know- funny when anotha stranger answers and u get asked for...
170. craigslist- which idk other ppl's thoughts on it but i've found some sick free shit and free rides and utb jobs temp. if i've been stuck somewhere and needed cash or places 2 crash/ride, etc... 
171. obsessing about an art idea you have then finally doin' it and seeing the finished product
172. collecting small random items you find in each location you've been to that remind you of something specific about that place
173. having a light pack with only necessities 
174. journal documenting everywhere u go
175. newly developed film
176. watching vhs tapes and listening to cassette tapes instead of the "newer" cooler (ha) way of watchin/listenin to anything
177. herbal medicine
178. pets/rescuing an animal
179. writing a random note to whoever after finishin an old book then passin' it on
180. homemade journals out of all the wasted paper people trash like phone books


----------



## tree hopper

Uncle Mom said:


> 139.) recording a new album
> 140.) percussion
> 141.) making movies
> 142.) making stupid "TV" commercials with friends


 
def.. making movies and stupid commercials with friends- i add skits to that list with friends... always cracks me up too look back on that shit


----------



## hshh

181. smoking a cig after being stranded without cigs for a while, or even better smoking a cig right after you get out of jail


----------



## hshh

182. the first day of warmth after along long winter.


----------



## Doobie_D

183. gettin on the move after not being on the move for a long time.


----------



## EastCoast315

184. These!





185. Silnylon tarps
186. Walking 40 miles in a day and thinking "I just moved 40 miles without paying anyone anything, just with my own body, fuck yeah"
187. Blonde girls
188. Measuring time in facial hair density
189. Sleeping in or under trees
190. Winter camping
191. Hot tubs
192. Skiing
193. Anything TITANIUM!
194. Anything WOOL!


----------



## chelzee

195. leather
196. finding/trading for the perfect patch to cover that hole
197. groundscores
198. spacebags
199. thinking that that asshole cop is coming for you, and watching him bust somebody else.


----------



## BLEVE

200. 100 awesome things thread being at 200 awesome things!


----------



## touf

201. beeing on the road again after months of working
202. discover that this awesome looking sweet is vegan, allthough you never thought it would be vegan
203. getting pink fairy wings from your 10 year old sister
204. beating a sexist idiot between his legs
205. getting asked what your email address is instead of beeing ask what youre fuckedup facebook name is
206. piratejewelry​


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

207 the beginning of spring
208 dinner with friends
209 crusty all patches skirts
210 dumpstering exactly what you want
211 ice cream
212 break dancers
213 not getting arrested
214 climbing fences
215 sunrises
216 kissing people in the rain


----------



## permentaly damaged

217. having to laugh even tho you kno ur fucked
218. the unforgettable "did that really just happen" moments
219. long lost friends who just thinkin about puts a smile on ur face
220. groundscoring shit u didnt even realize u needed


----------



## MiztressWinter

221. The moment in life that you realize you can stop searching for whatever it is you've always been searching for, because it's been right in front of you the whole damn time. 
222. Loving yourself, and accepting all your flaws


----------



## Nelco

before i read anyone else's, off the top of my head
1. grainers in the summer
2. anethisia at the dentist
3. friendship always over relationships
4. stormy rainy weather
5. hairy people..don't know why, but the hairier, the more attractive people seem..male or female
6. individualistic genuine hearted people..never stop finding eccentrics, never stop appreciating their strength and innocence
7. the main human sense, taste, touch, smell..ect..
8. Jesus..'nough said about that. 
9. cereal and milk
10. worms and grubs..can't starve with food in the dirt, lurking around in plentifuls


----------



## Nelco

damn it...i guess skip mine, since it's out of rotation


----------



## Nelco

223. always somehow amazingly getting whatever it is you need
224. digging in the garbage at a resturaunt and getting hooked up on a whole free meal
225. spanging and getting handed a cup or handful of change
226. dumpstering warm gear and finding even better shit than you expected
227. finding killer spots and waking up to free breakfast o.d.e. someone awesome's backyard
228. cussing and trippin on cops, the whole night, than getting out on an o.r.
229. having all the space on the bus, because no one wants to sit next to your stanky ass


----------



## lowerarchy

230. endless supply of awesome things in threads that go for one million years or more
231. bicycles 
232. givin' it all away one day
234. golden swinging arm cats in chinese shops
235. gettin' it all gifted back the next day
236. sound of flapping dog ears
237. moonshine
238. half gal down on da beach lookin as niggah
239. 420
240. whiteboards
241. IS A PRIME NUMBER


----------



## tree hopper

242. feeling so passionate about something that you know NOTHING will get in your way of doing it, then actually doing it
243. redbull and vodka
244. rescuing a pup
245. turning garbage into an epic fucking art piece
246. poi- all types
247. devil sticks
248. having to improvise- and it working


----------



## Deleted member 2962

249. getting into town, not knowing anyone, but finding fucking awesome folks to kick it with
250. drinking rum in NOLA by the river
251. braving the first thunderstorm of the year in a tent
252. letting go
253. getting rid of ALL of your SHIT!
254. sleeping nude outside in the summer
255. sleeping outside always
256. getting bought dinner
257. running into your best friend on the street after you haven't seen them in so fucking long
258. marching bands
259. making out
260. the adrenaline rush you get after stressing about planning your route and then realizing everything is working out perfectly
261. burritos
262. taking your boots off


----------



## Diagaro

Stopped reading at 101, This is the core of US - All that shit in the other current threads is negative shit - this is the stuff of our dreams, all these things are the things that keep us risking life and limb this is freedom.


----------



## venusinpisces

pit bull puppies!


----------

